# Secrets Hitler's Special Forces



## Ravage (Jun 21, 2007)

> the inside stories of these forces and their daring operations such as the glider forces at Eben-Emael, parachuting into Crete, freeing Mussolini, and other operations, all illustrated with rare archival film and interviews.



Part 1
[YOUTUBE]i4MBr6u5z4o[/YOUTUBE]


Part 2
[YOUTUBE]3lSKAQXZYDo[/YOUTUBE]


Part 3
[YOUTUBE]kEQn3b55zFM[/YOUTUBE]


Part 4
[YOUTUBE]bOVCZyEj5pM[/YOUTUBE]

Part 5
[YOUTUBE]Zzdm-gfibcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

